# What is a proxy pool?



## ScienceNerd361 (Apr 3, 2010)

The title pretty much says it all. I'm a computer noob with lots of questions and the first one is: What is a proxy pool?


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 4, 2010)

ScienceNerd361 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. I'm a computer noob with lots of questions and the first one is: What is a proxy pool?



A Proxy Pool in general allows you to block bad proxies and manage your proxy list more easily...


----------



## ScienceNerd361 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 4, 2010)

ScienceNerd361 said:


> Thanks



You're welcome.


----------

